# Duyuru > Gündem >  Sevgili Vatansever Kardeşlerimiz

## maturidi

Sevgili Vatansever Kardeşlerimiz

Ekte sunduğumuz 2 adet ilan metnini kendi imkanlarınızla çevrenizde bulunan, gazete, dergi, ve internet sitelerinde yayınlatınız. Bu yapmış olduğunuz hizmet vatanın kurtuluşu yolunda önemli bir adım olacaktır.
Atatürk'ün ölümünden bu yana ilk defa top yekün milli bir diriliş ve vatan hainlerine karşı toplu direniş hareketi başlatılmıştır. Ancak vatanseverlerin imkanları oldukça kısıtlıdır. 
Bu nedenle sesimizin duyrulması için, yardımlarınızı bekliyoruz.

Vatansever Kuvvetler Güç Birliği Hareketi Derneği

www.vkgb.com

----------

